# wain lane a.k.a vic   (not stolen)



## heartsmeadebramble (30 January 2012)

i would love to know how a horse we used to own is doing now.he is a chestnut throughbred gelding,his passport name is wain lane but stable name was vic,when he was sold in 2003 he was 16.3hh but may well have grown as he wasn't quite five when we sold him.he was sold to a private buyer in the rowlands gill area (north east england) who was wanting him to event and showjump,we did visit him a couple of times since he was sold but sadly lost touch with the people who bought him,would be great to know where he is and how he did,if he ever competed or if they sold him on


----------



## be positive (30 January 2012)

There is a Wain Lane that competed BE in 2006 only so possibly has been sold on since. Go to search for full info.
www.britisheventing.com


----------



## heartsmeadebramble (30 January 2012)

thank you it is the horse we had,i am so pleased he's competed at all.do you have any other info that might help me track him down please.i'd love to see him again


----------



## be positive (30 January 2012)

If you contact BE they will forward a letter or email to his rider or owner and you may find out more.


----------



## heartsmeadebramble (30 January 2012)

ok will try that thank you so much,i'm so happy at getting this far


----------



## heartsmeadebramble (1 February 2012)

so far i have contacted british eventing and have discovered that wain  lane competed in 2006 with a gentlemen called john hughes,i have been given contact details for this man but none of the telephone numbers are connected.does anyone know this man or anyone who may now own wain lane,desperate to know if he's ok and where he is now


----------



## be positive (1 February 2012)

Have sent you a pm with his owners, from 2006,  contact details.


----------



## heartsmeadebramble (1 February 2012)

i recieved an email from british eventing with the gentlemans telephone number but it seems to be dis connected,i then got a mobile number from british eventing but this is just voicemail so finally they gave me the gentlemans e mail address but so far nothing.


----------



## LadyRascasse (3 February 2012)

might be worth pm'ing JanetGeorge on here is seems that John Hughes is working for her?

http://www.irish-draught.net/about-us.html

could be a different one but worth a shot.


----------



## be positive (3 February 2012)

Did you not get my pm?? I put all his owners contact details on it, let me know if you need them sent again.


----------



## heartsmeadebramble (3 February 2012)

thanks for the help,i didn't notice the pm sorry but i have now got the details from there as well and will also try contacting janet george.fingers crossed


----------



## heartsmeadebramble (5 February 2012)

It seems after speaking to his apparent last owner he was put down a few years ago due to old age,dont understand that bit as he was born in 1999 so wouldnt be what i'd term old age


----------



## heartsmeadebramble (9 February 2012)

the information i was given was so wrong!!! after contacting weatherbys they passed my contact details onto the last owner on his passport and today i had a call from a lovely lady who has informed me he is alive and well and has had a wonderful life with her and her daughter,she has now sold him to a friend of hers who i am assured has given him a fabulous home.i am currently waiting to hear from the lady's friend who has now bought  'vic' and hopefully some photos from her will follow.my determined digging has payed off and i'm so glad i didn't just leave it alone.so to anyone out there findin it hard going to trace a long lost loved horse please don't give up or believe the first info you're given as it could be wrong like in this case.


----------

